# Pumping up the hottop



## benjbob (Apr 25, 2016)

Hey guys, i have spoken to a couple of people regarding suping up my hottop so i can use roasting software with it (roastlogger) and have since bought a victor 86b multimeter so i can measure the bean mass temp. Could someone point me in the direction of what extra temp probes that would be acceptable to use with the multimeter? Iv read so many web pages and it keeps confusing the hell outta me.

Thanks in advance


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Hang on a bit till later today & Il look through my stuff & I think I have a suitable probe fitted through the lid

If I can find it you can have it for the price of the postage

Watch this space

Ron


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Found at first look! - I have the parts you need see photo.









However I cannot find the lid with the hole drilled through to accept the probe.

You will need to drill the 2 holes in the lid using Randy Glass's template found here: http://www.espressomyespresso.com.

The lead with the yellow head fits directly onto the 86B & links it to the laptop, you may already have this.

Be aware ,just confirming, what you will get with this setup = a record of bean temperature & environmental temp together with time progressing through the roast.

Great for repeatability.

This is a progressive step forward but if you eventually bite the bullet & go for full computer control the 86B becomes redundant

If you send, PM, me your address details you can have these parts for just the postage circa £3/£4 1st class. Will give you my Paypal ID after I hear from you.


----------



## benjbob (Apr 25, 2016)

Awesome thank you, i will upgrade it but not until iv got abit more cash.....other half wants a holiday first lol i did buy the hottop before hol so fair trade b4 upgrading again ha


----------

